# Code for elevated homocysteine



## clp5775@icloud.com (Mar 21, 2013)

Need code for elevated homocysteine.


----------



## ktiz27 (Mar 21, 2013)

hyperhomocysteinemia   270.4


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 21, 2013)

you cannot assign code 270.4 based on an elevated lab result.  That is a diagnosis that must be provider rendered.  You can assign only the code for abnormal lab, it is in the chapter for signs and symptoms.


----------

